# Did you know this about Whiskey



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Cold winter days sometimes leaves me with time to surf, especially with the stuff that's happening in the world, that I try to tune out. Came across this little piece on Tennessee Whiskey that I found interesting. Might just have to arrange to acquire some to do my own study. 

https://www.agweb.com/article/perfecting-taste-tennessee-whiskey-through-science

As an FYI, Canadian Whisky is spelled (required also I think) without the 'e'. A lot a is produced just to the south of Detroit in Windsor. There is a good size plant there that produces a variety of brands even. I've read somewhere how much corn they take in but don't remember right now. A lol of Canadian whisky's are blends, too. Being just across the river was most likely pretty handy during probation.

Reminds me of when I was just a kid, the local equipment guys would show up at the farm, with their three buddies, named Jack, Jim & Johnny. Might even leave one, if you had bought enough equipment that year. 

Larry


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Pretty interesting. I have toured Woodford Reserve bourbon distillery in Kentucky and learned a lot and am now very fond of their products. All of my corn goes to GPC in Washington, Indiana. Their number one product is 200 proof alcohol which most of goes to Kentucky to make their finest. GPC grinds 150,000 bushels of corn per day and each bushel makes 2.2 gallons of 200 proof. That is 330,000 gallons per day!


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Since I quit drinking almost 9 years ago , the demand should have dropped significantly!!


----------

